# NCD Mesa Subway 215



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow. Incredible at loud garage volume.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice. 

What's the amp on top?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What's the amp on top?


GK MB Fusion, 500W with [email protected] preamp. Not quite as THUDdy as the MB500/800. Capable of LOUD. Goes from more vintage tone to very modern & bright with the presence switch turned on.

The cab likes to be fed volume to sound good. I knew it was too much rig for the gig, but I had to take my new toy to a small bar show last Sat, it was a little loose sounding due to not moving enough air, it tightens up and sounds great louder.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

How does it compare to the 115? Is it twice as much as the same thing? Or does it have its own sound because it’s more of a standalone?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

_Azrael said:


> How does it compare to the 115? Is it twice as much as the same thing? Or does it have its own sound because it’s more of a standalone?


Good question, and I’ll know more in a week, but as my opinion stands right now, it’s generally the same but fuller in the bottom end. Has that same quality in the low mids I like so much, has the ability to be very full range up top even with the tweeter turned right down, which is how I run both (I kept the 115, traded 210x2).

It’s so low and the wheels so small that it’s actually a little awkward to roll it holding the handle, it won’t steer/turn unless I bend fairly far over. It’s still a nice convenience, and no big deal to carry or lift a short distance. But in tight quarters, or getting it up against a wall, I have to lift or wiggle it.

I’m on the west end if you want to bring your amp/bass over and try it, or use my gear for that matter. It’s in the garage with an RB400IV sitting on top most of the time, tho I have a Fusion 500 and a D-800 that can be swapped in in 2 minutes. No real volume limits in there


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

I like that L-2500 too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I like that L-2500 too.


Thanks, 2000 not 2500 tho, that’s a fiver.

Empress, under 8 lbs. Makes big boom.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2019)

I used to have a L-1500. The extra pup on yours had me assuming 2500.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks like fun.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

keto said:


> Good question, and I’ll know more in a week, but as my opinion stands right now, it’s generally the same but fuller in the bottom end. Has that same quality in the low mids I like so much, has the ability to be very full range up top even with the tweeter turned right down, which is how I run both (I kept the 115, traded 210x2).
> 
> It’s so low and the wheels so small that it’s actually a little awkward to roll it holding the handle, it won’t steer/turn unless I bend fairly far over. It’s still a nice convenience, and no big deal to carry or lift a short distance. But in tight quarters, or getting it up against a wall, I have to lift or wiggle it.
> 
> I’m on the west end if you want to bring your amp/bass over and try it, or use my gear for that matter. It’s in the garage with an RB400IV sitting on top most of the time, tho I have a Fusion 500 and a D-800 that can be swapped in in 2 minutes. No real volume limits in there


Interesting.

I really liked the 210/115 with the D800 where the 10s helped bring out the upper mids, but I’m not liking that setup as much with the WD800 where I find myself trying to dial those upper mids back.

Based on what you say, if I do I get the 215 I’d consider rigging up some sort of drag handle... like the handle on airport luggage.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

_Azrael said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I really liked the 210/115 with the D800 where the 10s helped bring out the upper mids, but I’m not liking that setup as much with the WD800 where I find myself trying to dial those upper mids back.
> 
> Based on what you say, if I do I get the 215 I’d consider rigging up some sort of drag handle... like the handle on airport luggage.


I had the WD for like a week or less and took it back. It sounded too much like the D800 for my taste, a softer furrier growl. I like the edgier GK style grind, but the Mesa is such great everything in that small package I carry it as backup. Plugged it in for half a set at rehearsal last night, ahead of a big outdoor gig this weekend just to function check it, sounds good but still prefer my Fusion.

I never loved the 210s. Too scooped and toppy for my taste, I’m more about emphasizing low mids, tho you probably know GK are plenty crisp up top. I did run 210/115 for a couple months with a really loud hard rock/metal band, and it worked for that....the 210 did like being fed lots of power, sounded better very loud, but even then I ran the 115 on top. The 215 so far is even better than the 115, caveat that it also likes to be fed some power...mwahaha did I mention outdoor gig this weekend?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Those MFD 'buckers must pound some beautiful sound through that cab. And lightweight empress as well....tres nice.


----------

